# Projectors



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

hi could someone help me with this what is the difference between lcd and hdtv projectors which one would give u a better picture in different light also which projector is better for bulb replacement so that it does cost an arm and a leg to get one which make that is what is the best veiwing surface painted material etc. thanks i currently have a litepro220 and the bulb went think that this is going to hurt to get another bulb


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

*Re: projectors*

Ford,

This would be better answered in the Home Theater Projectors area. Also any questions you have regarding screens can be addressed in the Projectior Screens / DIY Screens area.

I'll let someone know that they should move your thread to the right area for a quicker response. 

And welcome to the Shack! :bigsmile:


----------



## adogand6kids (Jul 29, 2006)

Ford,

Looks like you have a bunch of questions. The best thing to do is a little research on your own first. I would recommend heading over to www.projectorcentral.com and looking through their commentary articles that discuss the relative values of a variety of technologies like LCD vs DLP vs LCoS...

The true answer is that there is no "best" or "better" technology for everyone. Each person needs to understand what is out there and where that technology works "best". Whatever fits the best with what you want to do is "best".


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Wade has a some good advice... Projector Central is absolutely the bomb as far as projector information. That site has just about anything you ever dreamed of concerning projectors, including mounds of reviews.

Back when I was making my decision, my budget dictated what I could buy. LCD was less expensive, and it still may be, but I know DLP has come way down in price since I first bought several years ago. 

Budget will obviously still play a role in determining what options you have... although it's not always the more you spend the better you get.

There may be other questions that will help determine your buying decision, such as what kind of light control do you have, would your mounting location benefit from lens shift, what kind of throw distance do you need, and there are probably other questions I'm can't think of right off the top of my head.


----------



## <^..^>Smokey Joe (Jun 29, 2007)

Hi, I'll try and help.

Firstly, you may be a little confused about terms used, LCD or HDTV types, but don't be alarmed, this is normal as there is alot to absorb when one first starts asking questions.

Your current projector you mention is a LCD type and has a Display Resolution - 800 x 600 SVGA with intelligent compression for 1,024 x 768 SVGA , Brightness - 250 lumens, Contrast Ratio – 200:1. Its native viewing ratio is 4:3. 
Now you mentioned cost as a concern for bulb replacement. It's unfortunate that part of the fun of projectors is that the bulb, its life blood has a life span. Usually in the range of 1000~3000hrs use depending on alot of factors. 
Quite often when purchasing new projectors one can get a spare bulb in the deal and so can extend the time period before having to buy another bulb. Some ppl use the bulb life as a timer to replace their projector.
your projector bulb would probably be relatively cheap in relative terms. But reading between the lines of your questions I have a feeling that you are looking at a replacement projector than replacing your current projectors bulb.

Your first question you have ask yourself, and it's a reality check. We all have to do it. How much money can I spend?
It is a pointless exercise to look at equipment that is out of your price bracket.
Once you have an idea of what your budget is you can start researching the models that fit. 

You may find, for now replacing the bulb isnt that bad an idea. 

Types and terms.
HDTV, at the viewing end is really a capability of a TV, projector. All models have their limits and what you will find is the price bracket of the model has more to do with this than any other feature.
It's capabilty ranks it basically.

HD is High definition which means a unit capable of 720p, 1080i, and possibly 1080p. This sizing is really the lines a unit can do. A unit that is a native 16:9 rez with 1280 by 720 pixels will be native 720p HD and will possibly use compression to get 1080i. Generally only the top end gear can do 1080p natively.

Types, LCD, DLP are the 2 main stream projector types in the market. The difference is in how they work. LCD uses 3 LCD chips of Red,Green,Blue and the light source(bulb) to create the image. DLP uses a chip block and spinning mirror system with the bulb. To us the viewer there is very little difference, apart from a few things which you do need to be aware of.
DLP has a issue with ppl who can see flicker or suffer from strobing. Quite often called rainbow effects when talking about DLP projectors. About 25% of the population will see it to the point of distraction.
So consider more than just yourself if looking at DLP types. There has been improvements in design to overcome this,but on the whole the improvements is seen in the upper end models,not the cheaper models.
This issue aside, Visually DLP's can produce deeper blacks, less greying of black. LCD's don't suffer from the rainbows, but struggle with producing deep black that isn't greyed a little. It's the trade off.

Too be honest the greying isn't much to worry about, the current crop of projectors all look great, most issues is just spliting hairs over performance.

If you can, find a store with a demo set up (light controlled preferably) where you can see models you are interested in side by side.
If you are buying new, look for deals, try to bargin screens or bulbs into the cost. Quite often when a model is on runout you will see great deals on offer. 

Be patient, don't rush into anything, do some research, so you can make the best of any choice you make.

Also remember that the projector can be limited by the source, DVD player capability, so consider this.

All projectors really need to be used in light controlled spaces, dark or dim is the norm. It is the trade off for the technology and experience of large screen home theatres.

Your current projector really needs to be used in dark conditions.

A screen, for you would be best to keep to neutrals(flat offwhite). Check out the DIY screen section.

Regards
<^..^>


----------

